# What are you drinking while working or staring at your bike?



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll start it off, what are you drinking while working on/or staring at your bike and what bike is it? Pictures required....











Let's see....


----------



## Rollo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

Always good to have options depending on your mood!  Rain has stopped.  Enjoy!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1172323



Wait, sposed to have bike in it also....ha


----------



## Rollo (Apr 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Wait, sposed to have bike in it also....ha



... Bike ...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... Bike ...



Yes...you Kno, couple Wheels, pedals...


----------



## Rollo (Apr 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Yes...you Kno, couple Wheels, pedals...



 ^^^^... Bike was added to my post ...^^^^


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ^^^^... Bike was added to my post ...^^^^



Why yes it wss!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Tried thumbs up....


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1172327
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1172326



That bike is why people love Phantoms!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Why is chainguard cream?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

Color matched to the tires


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2020)

Not really a Lagunitas man....(   ), but I do like their Imperial Stout. I celebrated with one last weekend while staring at the Racycle I brought home.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Not really a Lagunitas man....p), but I do like their Imperial Stout. I celebrated with one last weekend while staring at the Racycle I brought home.
> View attachment 1172358



Let's see a fresh shot, sure you have had another...


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 11, 2020)

Tea or coffee ..todays tea... looking at my indian.  Alcohol make me rowdy..lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2020)

Been stuck on this lately. Finished it up last night.




Went out to ship a few items and came home to a nice in-home Happy Hour.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Girl hooked us up with killer vegie tray...no pics. First time she went out in almost month!


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> View attachment 1172424



Nice rides... that's brisk baby...


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh so sweet...ATTACH=full]1172578[/ATTACH]


----------



## iceman (Apr 12, 2020)

One a day , keeps the virus away


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't remember!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2020)

Yup, that Lonestar will get ya Everytime! 
The best.....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 15, 2020)

Threw this Fraken phantom rat together the other day with my Buddy Mr. Busch lol
Junkman


----------



## TieDye (Apr 15, 2020)

Diet Coke.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2020)

TieDye said:


> Diet Coke.



What bike?


----------



## TieDye (Apr 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> What bike?



All of them.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2020)

bought a 12er of Bud Light at 7-11 because they don't have MGD.  another day I went to the store and got my usual 18 pack of MGD cans... so I am mixing and matching beers. they really taste the same. I'll drink one of each at the same time and report back.

I also bought a bottle of Black Velvet Whiskey to remind me of why I quit drinking whiskey.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 15, 2020)

As a minor I feel like this is entrapment lol


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2020)

Nuff in needs to be said......


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 16, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bought a 12er of Bud Light at 7-11 because they don't have MGD.  another day I went to the store and got my usual 18 pack of MGD cans... so I am mixing and matching beers. they really taste the same. I'll drink one of each at the same time and report back.
> 
> I also bought a bottle of Black Velvet Whiskey to remind me of why I quit drinking whiskey.



How did that work out for you?


----------



## sykerocker (Apr 18, 2020)

My day in the shop isn't working on a bike.  Rather, I'm putting in some time with the media blasting cabinet, cleaning and refurbishing some of the bike tools I saved from the fire last November.  The beer is Richmond Rally Cap, a grapefruit shandy, and this year's official beer of the Richmond Flying Squirrels (AA Eastern League, Giants farm system).  Assuming we ever get a baseball season going this year.  Brewed by Center of the Universe Brewing Co., Ashland, VA.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Apr 22, 2020)

Jameson of course.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

But, of course


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't get this Jameson thing.  Can't tell someone what to love I guess


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> I don't get this Jameson thing.  Can't tell someone what to love I guess



Seems that's most popular! Beer for me...


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 22, 2020)

Chocolate shake today


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 22, 2020)

H2O, aka water, sometimes it will be water that has been slowly poured through ground coffee beans.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

Before beer....


----------



## Sandman (Apr 22, 2020)

I spent all my beer money on bicycle parts .


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

Sandman said:


> I spent all my beer money on bicycle parts .



Better than all the bicycle money on beer!


----------



## Sandman (Apr 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> Better than all the bicycle money on beer!



I can only afford one addiction at a time ?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

I trying to keep spending even between the two....


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

Sandman said:


> I can only afford one addiction at a time ?



Addictions don't care about your money.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

Hard to juggle multiple addictions.....lol


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 1179517



Have been jumping back and forth all day on the CABE.  Maybe my timing but this is the best bike seen today!  Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 1179517



Can't go wrong with an ice cold PBR.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> Have been jumping back and forth all day on the CABE.  Maybe my timing but this is the best bike seen today!  Nice!



Nice plunger...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Not my usual kind of beer, but this Ukrainian Lager is pretty damn good. Good enough to help me get my '36 doublebar back together tonight after having Steve repair the loose chainstays. Thanks @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m on a long water fast.
The last one was 43 days.
It reboots the immune system.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 22, 2020)

Drinking this Japan water


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 23, 2020)

Mc Donald''s coffee.  Two and 1/2 large cups because I need a measure of liquid.  Hard stuff gets rejected buy my taste buds but Leinenkiugels is a Wisconsin favorite for supper.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> Have been jumping back and forth all day on the CABE.  Maybe my timing but this is the best bike seen today!  Nice!



Thanks!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 23, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 24, 2020)

Well I don't drink or Smoke..
Don't need it.!!!  But l love,
 Mi buena Taza de Cafe.
At any time. Bless!!!  and Safe!!! for you and yours.!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2020)

Installed the matching speedo on my Speed Chief badged custom Colson.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Installed the matching speedo on my Speed Chief badged custom Colson.
> View attachment 1186109




If you were drinking what I'm drinking, you would've put the washer under the head of the bolt.


----------



## BFGforme (May 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Installed the matching Speed Chief speedo on my custom Colson.
> View attachment 1186109



That's sick! Finished a week of gathering parts online for a project... starting next week... but still prepping...







Then took townies out... good to haul ass on the 21 spds!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> If you were drinking what I'm drinking, you would've put the washer under the head of the bolt.



I had to space it up a bit to mount it the way I liked and clear the stem.


----------



## BFGforme (May 2, 2020)

Now I see that, huh takes what it takes...


----------



## Gladiron (May 3, 2020)




----------



## John Gailey (May 3, 2020)

Been drinking this ever since I can remember.  I guess I've been cheap as long as I can remember.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> Been drinking this ever since I can remember.  I guess I've been cheap as long as I can remember.
> 
> View attachment 1186689



Regular MB was my Grandpa's beer of choice. Always a couple cases stacked up in the back porch.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2020)

Anchor Steam powered me through the updated mockup of the '36 Fully equipped Colson. Finally sporting it's new shiny optional chrome fenders and chrome chassis Troxel M1.


----------



## jvaughn1613 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (May 6, 2020)

What else?  A nice frosty mug of Amber Ale  Fat Tire


----------



## bleedingfingers (May 6, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I'll start it off, what are you drinking while working on/or staring at your bike and what bike is it? Pictures required....View attachment 1172317
> 
> View attachment 1172318
> 
> ...



what kind of tomato plant is that ?


----------



## BFGforme (May 6, 2020)

bleedingfingers said:


> what kind of tomato plant is that ?



70 posts and your first....


----------



## BFGforme (May 6, 2020)

Now big one...



I


----------



## blasterracing (May 7, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Oh so sweet...ATTACH=full]1172578[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 1172578



Do I see a wicked Mopar in the background?


----------



## crazyhawk (May 7, 2020)

blasterracing said:


> Do I see a wicked Mopar in the background?



Ha.  Yep. Good eye.  My old Challenger.  It's been a few years since I've taken her out to do donuts!


----------



## blasterracing (May 7, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Ha.  Yep. Good eye.  My old Challenger.  It's been a few years since I've taken her out to do donuts!



What year and what motor?  Looks good!


----------



## John Gailey (May 7, 2020)

Ran out of the 


John Gailey said:


> Been drinking this ever since I can remember.  I guess I've been cheap as long as I can remember.
> 
> View attachment 1186689



Ran out of the Beast.  Look out guys and gals!


----------



## crazyhawk (May 8, 2020)

blasterracing said:


> What year and what motor?  Looks good!



It's an "ugly mouth" '73 Rallye with it's original 340 bored .030 over with Keith Black pistons.


----------



## blasterracing (May 8, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> It's an "ugly mouth" '73 Rallye with it's original 340 bored .030 over with Keith Black pistons.  View attachment 1189624



I like it.  Very nice.


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2020)

Let's get back to drinking and bikes....


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I had to space it up a bit to mount it the way I liked and clear the stem.



I only need to drink if I'm looking at a Schwinn


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 8, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> It's an "ugly mouth" '73 Rallye with it's original 340 bored .030 over with Keith Black pistons.  View attachment 1189624





Congrats @crazyhawk

I don't know which one from those two, beautiful machine I'll can pick,  @
Mopar M.car  or A Vintage old Train machine.
Cause both are Amazing Waaaooo
Just enjoy, stay safe with family and friends. My friend.


----------



## blasterracing (May 8, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Let's get back to drinking and bikes....



Sorry


----------



## John Gailey (May 8, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> Ran out of the
> 
> Ran out of the Beast.  Look out guys and gals!
> 
> View attachment 1189555



Wow, this was a mistake!!!!!!!!!
Woke up fine, but had more bikes when I woke.


----------



## marching_out (May 9, 2020)




----------

